# How to edit "signature"?   text ?



## marctrees (Dec 27, 2016)

I did it a week ago successfully,  now realized I forgot something, now I can't find how to do it.

Specifically, I want to add an item to my hardware list I have showing at bottom of my posts.

Thank you,   Marc


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2016)

Go to your profile page & scroll down to the bottom.

You will see your signature text.

Just click on "edit signature".

Al


----------



## marctrees (Dec 27, 2016)

Thank you Al.

Got it.

It sure is hiding wayy down there, would not expect it to be in that immediate area.

Marc


----------

